# صلاة فعالة جداً - ادخل وشوف



## حياة بالمسيح (17 أبريل 2018)

انا الخاطئ يا رب المجد يسوع المسيح لا اسألك ان تعطيني وافر النعمة التي اعطيتها للقديس بولس ولا اجرؤ على طلب النعمة التي اعطيتها للقديس بطرس الصخرة التي بنيت عليها كنيستك لكنني اطلب الرحمة والنعمة التي اظهرتها للص الذي على يمينك التائب والمدعو ديماس اسألك ان تظهرها لي انا البائس التائه المعلن توبتي لك ان تعفو وتغفر لي وان تسمعني ما قلته له ( الحق الحق اقول لك اليوم تكون معي في الفرودس) وانا لا استحق وانا اعلن بانك اله قدوس بار وبانك ابن الله الحي وان صليبك هو لاجل خلاصي وخلاص اخوتي البشر كلهم مناي وشهوه قلبي مجدك وهي غاية خدمتي لك سانتظر تلك اللحظة الغالية جداً على قلبي وروحي امين


----------



## انت مهم (14 مايو 2018)

اممممممممممممين


----------



## fight the devil (29 يوليو 2018)

آمين ..استجب يارب


----------

